# How's Surfside recently



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

Plan to be somewhere between access 4 & 5 tomorrow, anyone fished that area recently? Checking conditions

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

I am trying to find out myself, planning to go on Wednesday. There was too much seaweed about 3 weeks ago. Please let us know how it went. Thanks.


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

tennisplayer2 said:


> I am trying to find out myself, planning to go on Wednesday. There was too much seaweed about 3 weeks ago. Please let us know how it went. Thanks.


No prob, back up plan is to wade the bay if there's too much weed

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

tennisplayer2 said:


> Good luck tomorrow.


No weed, little chilly. Line of dead stingrays on the tide line as far as I can see. Look like they've been there a while. No live bait down here so fishing with dead mullet. Predicted winds of 10mph are more like 20. Access roads and beach very drivable. Hope to post so fish pics soon

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

ChasingReds, many thanks.


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

tennisplayer2 said:


> ChasingReds, many thanks.


Only weed so far, soak time about 30mins










Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Tides are getting high, should be a strong incoming tide after lunch. Put a bait in the first two guts, been catching drum close in. Yesterday I tried late evening, just two whiting in 30 minutes. Moon was super bright, could of fished throughout the night without light.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

ChasingReds, great news on the seaweed situation. I hope that the fish comes in for you.


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

tennisplayer2 said:


> ChasingReds, great news on the seaweed situation. I hope that the fish comes in for you.


No bites, moved to san luis pass, bad idea. Area is choked with weed

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

ChasingReds, thank you very much for the updates. It's too bad that you didn't get any fish. We are going to try Sargent tomorrow.


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

tennisplayer2 said:


> ChasingReds, thank you very much for the updates. It's too bad that you didn't get any fish. We are going to try Sargent tomorrow.


Hope you do well, I'm planning to hit Bolivar next time.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

Solodaddio said:


> Tides are getting high, should be a strong incoming tide after lunch. Put a bait in the first two guts, been catching drum close in. Yesterday I tried late evening, just two whiting in 30 minutes. Moon was super bright, could of fished throughout the night without light.


I may have given up too early...

Were all the dead stingrays washed up when you were there. Never seen that before, no other marine life seems to have been affected, just the rays
Weird.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

ChasingReds said:


> I may have given up too early...
> 
> Were all the dead stingrays washed up when you were there. Never seen that before, no other marine life seems to have been affected, just the rays
> Weird.
> ...


That is weird chasinreds, seen it once or twice before. Iâ€™ve seen rows of bedded rays at SLP and herds of them dang near above water swimming in the surf, theyâ€™re definitely my arch nemesis. Tomorrow Iâ€™m gonna try again, will report. Next time your down here let me know!


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

Solodaddio said:


> That is weird chasinreds, seen it once or twice before. Iâ€™ve seen rows of bedded rays at SLP and herds of them dang near above water swimming in the surf, theyâ€™re definitely my arch nemesis. Tomorrow Iâ€™m gonna try again, will report. Next time your down here let me know!


Was a little surreal, they were all lined up at the high tide line and all facing the same direction. Freaky! Not that I'm sad they're gone...

Will post up next time I go, retired so fish during the week to avoid the weekend warriirs

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have never seen that, I don't care for them myself.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

ChasingReds said:


> Was a little surreal, they were all lined up at the high tide line and all facing the same direction. Freaky! Not that I'm sad they're gone...
> 
> Will post up next time I go, retired so fish during the week to avoid the weekend warriirs
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Next time you go, try using crab. It works 10Xs better in the winter than dead mullet.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

sharkchum said:


> Next time you go, try using crab. It works 10Xs better in the winter than dead mullet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thx Sharkchum, have taken a few in the past but haven't mastered the technique to keep them alive. I put a couple of those blue chiller things down then that shelf liner mat fabric and crack the lid of the cooler open. Maybe overcrowding them, or find a better supplier or something else. Will try again next time

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

ChasingReds said:


> Thx Sharkchum, have taken a few in the past but haven't mastered the technique to keep them alive. I put a couple of those blue chiller things down then that shelf liner mat fabric and crack the lid of the cooler open. Maybe overcrowding them, or find a better supplier or something else. Will try again next time
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Sharkchum taught us to set them on ice and keep the lid open. Weâ€™ve never caught anything on already dead crab.


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

Solodaddio said:


> Sharkchum taught us to set them on ice and keep the lid open. Weâ€™ve never caught anything on already dead crab.


Guess I've been suffocating the little critters, seem to remember him saying at the seminar to not have them in direct contact with ice. Either way I do need to figure it out.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

We use live crab and fresh dead shrimp at Sargent from 7 -11am. There was a little bit of seaweed, but we did not even get a bite. We were also moving to different spots. The low tide and blue moon hurt us.


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

tennisplayer2 said:


> We use live crab and fresh dead shrimp at Sargent from 7 -11am. There was a little bit of seaweed, but we did not even get a bite. We were also moving to different spots. The low tide and blue moon hurt us.


Least it was a nice day! Better luck next time.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

ChasingReds, thanks.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Seaweed is still present, putting a damper on fishin and needs to go away!


----------

